

F# performance on the Xbox 360 - profquail
http://sharp-gamedev.blogspot.com/2010/12/on-performance-of-f-on-xbox-360.html

======
CountHackulus
I suppose this shows that the CIL generator for C# and F# are roughly
equivalent. After the CIL it's the same JIT and runtime, so the difference
would have to come from the CIL generators.

~~~
MichaelGG
Not quite. The article says the algorithm for each language is quite
different. I'd be interested in seeing what the performance of the F#
algorithm implemented in C# is. The F# compiler does many more transforms than
the C# compiler. (For instance, tail recursive calls in C# just get emitted as
normal calls; F# will often convert them into a loop.)

------
carterschonwald
It's worth pointing out that the xboxlive truerank algorithms were first
implemented in F#. (and perhaps still are)

